# multistar duplex chuck



## sparkymarky (29 Mar 2012)

hi, would anyone be able to point me in the right direction to a manual / instructions for a multistar duplex chuck, i don`t own this chuck but a friend has one and has forgotten how it works. i`ve done the usual googling to no avail. 
thanks, mark.


----------



## Wildman (29 Mar 2012)

If he sends it to me I'll sort out how it works and in 3-4 years will send it back to him, hee hee


----------



## jumps (29 Mar 2012)

Mark,

Don't have a manual for mine but pretty much put one in this thread

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/a-bit-of-advice-please-t58818-30.html?hilit=duplex


----------



## Tony Spear (30 Mar 2012)

Mark, 

if you search for "Multistar Chuck" on Fleabay, you'll generally find somebody who's been advertising the instruction booklet at 99p. over and over again. I suspect that it might be the outfit that bought out Hegner UK some time ago.

If it's not there now, save your Search, it's bound to pop up again soon!


----------



## dickm (30 Mar 2012)

I've got the manual, with a chuck that I bought intending to re-thread it for the Myford, but never go the necessary tuit. Could scan it for you, if that doesn't infringe someone's copyright, or would possibly be interested in selling chuck and instructions.


----------



## sparkymarky (31 Mar 2012)

thanks for the replies everone, sorry for the late reply i gave notice on my job on friday as i`m starting my own business so have been a bit busy.
dickm that would be amazingly kind if you could scan it for me, but no rush at all.
cheers, mark.


----------



## sparkymarky (1 Apr 2012)

now sorted, thanks to everyone especially derek for the pdf manual.
cheers, mark.


----------



## Howard79 (6 Sep 2013)

Hi all.

Could someone help, i have just purchased an new lathe and i have a multistar duplex chuck with it. It has no manual, could someone help please?

Best Regards

Howard.


----------



## Aden30mm (6 Sep 2013)

The company who took over the Multistar range is a German Company (http://www.multistargroup.com ) the contact there is Werner Wolfrum if you need to contact Werner you can so do by emailing [email protected].

However, they do have a UK outlet a Brian Fitzsimmons (www.constablewoodcrafts.co.uk) or [email protected] . Phone number (0)1206 299400.

Brian helped obtain a new backing plate for my new lathe last year. Of note I have a Multistar chuck as part of my chucking systems. I bought it new over twenty years ago and it has been faultless, and it has moved through the 3 lathes I have has. The range of attachments / jaws gave it a flexibility that modern chuck system seems to be lacking. The only downside is that it can be fiddly to set up.

Hope the aforementioned of use to you.

Kind regards
Aden


----------



## WoodySteve (7 Sep 2013)

i have this chuck the mklll but can never get it to work. i need a manual. or a picture to show how to mount a piece of wood on the chuck, i just cant get the hang of it. 

steve


----------



## Dalboy (7 Sep 2013)

If you want a copy of the Duplex chuck PM me your e mail address


----------



## WoodySteve (8 Sep 2013)

Dalboy":1aonp4y6 said:


> If you want a copy of the Duplex chuck PM me your e mail address



Hi Dalboy i cant seem to find how to send you a PM could you message me and i will reply back with my email.
i would be very greatfull.

Best Regards
Steve


----------



## WoodySteve (8 Sep 2013)

Got your message by pm. i just need to make a few posts to reply. thanks steve


----------



## alexf (8 Sep 2013)

I scanned the necessary pages and posted them here for someone a few monthes ago. Trying to find the post.


----------



## alexf (8 Sep 2013)

Sorry, The post was on the AWGB Forum. Here they are


----------

